# Norco XXXX - frage wegen rahmengröße



## gigi (25. September 2009)

Hallo

wie groß ist die rahmengröße "S" ? welche oberrohrmaße hat ein rahmen in dieser größe ? und was wiegt der rahmen mit dämpfer ?


----------



## Indian Summer (28. September 2009)

Hallo gigi

Hier sind die Geometriedaten der beiden Grössen des Norco XXXX:

*S*
seat tube c-t 368mm
head angle 70.0mm
seat angle 73.5mm
horizontal top tube length 571mm
top tube length 553mm
head tube length 100mm
fork length 480mm
bottom bracket height 328mm
stand over height 708mm
wheel base 1073mm
front centre 646mm
rear centre 427mm


*M*
seat tube c-t 368mm
head angle 70.0mm
seat angle 73.0mm
horizontal top tube length 586mm
top tube length 566mm
head tube length 100mm
fork length 480mm
bottom bracket height 328mm
stand over height 702mm
wheel base 1088mm
front centre 661mm
rear centre 427mm

Betreffend Gewicht können wir Dir leider keine Angaben machen, da wir in der Schweiz
keine einzelnen Rahmen angeboten haben.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gigi (28. September 2009)

grösse s ist also nur am Oberrohr kürzer ? ansonsten sind sie gleich ? für welche körpergröße ist den s geeignet ?


----------



## O-Ranger (29. September 2009)

Hi Gigi

Die Frames unterscheiden sich nur in der Länge resp. Oberrohrlänge.
Ich habe ein Norco XXXX in M und bin 1.80m gross, brauche das Bike für alles, also auch für die Hausrunde mit bergauffahren und technische abfahrt inkl. diverser Sprüngen. Bin superzufrieden.
Wenn du vor allem 4X Race oder Slopestyle fahren willst, oder ein verspielteres Bike suchst, würde ich mir den Frame in S genauer anschauen.

Grüsse!

O-Ranger


----------



## gigi (29. September 2009)

hab halt zweifel , da ich 1,86 gross bin, ob der "s" nicht zu klein ist. 
einsatzzweck wäre eh nur 4x bahn fahren und ein bischen um die häuser cruisen.


----------

